# Youre Life Sound Track!!!



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

If you were too describe youre life through music and put it all into a soundtrack...what songs would be on them?

Mine would look something like this;

1) Chopin's Etude Revolutionary(for when I am going through something crazy)
2) Shall We Dance form the musical production "The King and I"(for when I am happy)
3) The Phantom of the Opera duet from the musical production The Phantom of the Opera(whenever I think about the Phantom character Erik...which is often) :lol: 
4) Come What May the Moulin Rouge version (for when I am in love and sure of it)
5) Your Song(when I have a huge crush or am in love)
6) Tu Lo Sai from and Opera I forget(for when I am depressed)
7) Mein Heir Marquis from the Opera Die Flaudermaus(for when I feel clever enough to get away from something


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey! I sang Tu Lo Sai in high school solo and ensemble contest way back when! 

But as for the soundtrack of my life ... I'll really need to put some thought into it before I can post anything. It won't all be classical after those college years!


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

LOL...I can understand that! :lol:


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

I guess my music in life will be more like trash kind of thing, rather than classical. This is deep, let me think first.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Indeed a hard question *needs also some time to get clear with it*


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Good question!

1. Spring (Vivaldi)
2. Pachelbel's Canon
3. Cavatina (Myers)
4. Beethoven's Fifth Symphony
5. Danse Macabre (my favourite song of all time)
6. Caprice No. 13 (Paganini)
7. Andy's Ride (klezmer music from live from the fiddler's house by perlman (great CD (get it)))
8. Meditation from Thais
9. Zapateado
10. Allegro Moderato - Allegro
11. Donza Espanola (Danse Espagnole from "La Vida Breve") by Manuel de Falla

this is up till now. After my audition, it will either be fifth symphony again or Polonaise by Tchaikovsky. I'll tell you later.

Also, I have two questions I've been meaning to ask:

1. What does "BTW" mean?
2. On Perlman's CD Concertos from My Childhood, the title of one of the songs is given (#10 above) and there is no composer for any of the songs on the CD. It says "various" on my iTunes composer section. Does anyone have this CD and can they tell me who composed it or where I can get the sheet music?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

at first BTW = by the way

secondly the Perlman CD: If i remember right that are student concerts written by Oskar Rieding, which i also played several times, really charming pieces.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

We're Only In It For The Money


----------

